# America as a 3rd world country? I don't think so



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

America as a third word country? I don't think so.
Maybe in some places but not where I come from. 
As a whole Americans are very Hard working, creative and Tough as nails. And we have technology that we
didn't have 150 years ago. Think about in the 1800s we had water mills and steam engines powering
corn mill grinders and machine shops even big trains. The only reason they weren't spinning generators
instead of lathes in the machine shops was a lack of technology on electric. Just look at the stuff that
we made during the civil war. Everything from watches to long range Artillery. 

When Sandy hit we were devastated No electric, Trees over the roads everywhere just a big mess
Buy the time the national guard got to us We had our roads cleared and a food bank set up at the firestation 
Mostly store bought foods but also a lot of home canned food. FREE if you needed it --most did not--
And I want to give credit to the ********. they cleared almost 25 miles of roads to check on the few
people like me that live in the middle of nowhere and they did it quickly they took care of there own.
These people don't hump up and cry "Help Me!!" When a storm hits. They get up off there butts get to work. 
Some hillbilly even figured out how to pump gas out of the tanks at a gas station with a hand pump for
The firetrucks, police, trucks and chainsaws They had some fuel put back but not enough. 

When TSHTF I think my little town will band together and be ok. Guys like me might even move into town
with my supplies and join the towns people. They will find away to make electric and have food
until the next garden crops come in. And people here know to keep and protect each other what they have. 
We will feed the hungry and help the elderly and disabled. Strangers that stager in from the cities might
be accepted but will be expected to work for there meals. -- I don't think many will make it here.--


America as a third word country? Not in my town. 
maybe yours but not mine


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Give it time.. Its well on its way unless we as a nation change our entitlement mentality...


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm actually with you on this. We WILL, as quickly as possible, rebuild and make right what was robbed from us.

Just because SHTF doesn't mean that we all loose our minds and everything that we know how to do!

I, for one, have already scoped out how to use water to rebuild the electrical grid in my small rural village. I can do it with stuff laying around and some ingeneuity.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

pastornator said:


> I'm actually with you on this. We WILL, as quickly as possible, rebuild and make right what was robbed from us.
> 
> Just because SHTF doesn't mean that we all loose our minds and everything that we know how to do!
> 
> I, for one, have already scoped out how to use water to rebuild the electrical grid in my small rural village. I can do it with stuff laying around and some ingeneuity.


 I would not want to be a person coming here to take ANY freedoms away. It would go badly, Probably for both sides.
These hillbillies don't know when to quite


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Look around they are taking your rights day by day right now . It won't go down in a big fight it will be a post in the paper a spot on MSNBC and CNN.
you are all now subjects of a socialist nation get in line. And 90% will.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh,,,,,Sorry no room for me on the fema bus. I'll wait for the next one


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Look around they are taking your rights day by day right now . It won't go down in a big fight it will be a post in the paper a spot on MSNBC and CNN.
> you are all now subjects of a socialist nation get in line. And 90% will.


From my experience the numbers will be much higher. According to the Declaration of Independence:

"..._."all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed"_.

Something better happen damn fast unless we become a third world nation. Just today the Georgia legislature dealt a blow to private property owners by refusing to consider a bill that would allow private companies to refuse service to gays when the business owner's religious conscience did not allow them to accept homosexuality. Insofar as prepping goes, in most jurisdictions here you cannot have farm animals and a private garden. So, how can we become self sufficient? Hell, we just open the doors and tell the rest of the world free jobs, free medical care, free education, free government housing... free, free, free.

More people are dependent upon government than are working in full time gainful employment. A few of my ******* brethren aren't making much of a difference. Those who can do things with their hands and use their minds are as about as rare as thirty year old virgins.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another example of rights being meaningless
SURREAL: Citizens Told They Have "One Last Chance" to Register Guns


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

good post, it's actually very common in most areas, Australia has a massive track record of the same thing, major disaster, community bands together to help each other out

but these are localized disasters...

but America becoming a 3rd world country, I hate to burst your bubble but it's almost there, won't be long now till Africa overtakes the USA in gross annual earnings... and Africa is as 3rd world as it gets


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> good post, it's actually very common in most areas, Australia has a massive track record of the same thing, major disaster, community bands together to help each other out
> 
> but these are localized disasters...
> 
> but America becoming a 3rd world country, I hate to burst your bubble but it's almost there, won't be long now till Africa overtakes the USA in gross annual earnings... and Africa is as 3rd world as it gets


 OK I'll give you that one. Only --because I bleave you--
But I'm not talking about how much money the people make but rather how much they have to eat and what
they have to survive. Tell me how many of hungry African communities have a garden And work together to preserve 
what they need to live comfortable? 
I don't think being a third word country would include having food or people working together.
And does Africa have a inflation problem where they make lots of money but the food is too expensive? <I have no information on this subject. 
Help with this question?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> OK I'll give you that one. Only --because I bleave you--
> But I'm not talking about how much money the people make but rather how much they have to eat and what
> they have to survive. Tell me how many of hungry African communities have a garden And work together to preserve
> what they need to live comfortable?
> ...


I do not know squat about Africa, but I have been traveling North America about 40-45 weeks per year for the last 15 years. I can identify at least 6 different "cultures" in the United States. Some of them will be just fine when SHTF, some will not.

For example, this week I am in New York City (technically I am Jersey City, NJ, but my hotel is right on the Hudson so it may as well be NYC) and the folks that live here would be absolutely lost without a food distribution system and the electrical grid. Hell, most of them live in apartments 30 stories above ground. With no power it would be an all day job just climbing the stairs to and from their apartments.

Folks in the semi-rural or rural midwest, where Mrs Inor and I live will be just fine. We all have gardens and know our neighbors. Everybody hunts and fishes and camps. For a lot of us, life without the power grid would seem just like an extended vacation, since a lot of us choose to take our vacations to do manual labor around home anyway. I expect it would be similar in the rural south-east.

The areas around coastal California and coastal Washington state will be absolutely screwed, not because they do not have the resources, but because the population is so densely packed. Plus, places like Seattle have SOOOO many druggies and crazy people running around. Hell parts of San Francisco and Seattle already are worse than a lot of 3rd world countries.

Then look at some of the "great cities"... Detroit, Cleveland, need I say more?

So I agree that the WHOLE U.S. will not necessarily become 3rd world. But many of the population centers already are.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> And does Africa have a inflation problem where they make lots of money but the food is too expensive? <I have no information on this subject.
> Help with this question?


i looked at gross annual earnings at the time when looking into Australias financial affairs (was thrown.the info and researched further to find the truth, in 2000 Africa overtook Australia in gross earnings)

oh I didn't factor in corruption...

to lifestyle, it's really bad over there, best way to describe it in western thinking, every police officer and every soldier quit, think of what would happen??
now remove all their years of education, they only know 2 things, how to shoot and how to ****

ok struggling, would they hand in issued weapons??
would some band together??
would they try and control areas of your hone town??
now how would they exercise that control??

this continent is basically as a prepper should be a model of how things will pan out on a generational shtf scale...

with the help of charities, the country is "improving" but it's not, a tribe gets a good garden going, the local warlord then takes the crop....

the best fiction movie to describe the way of life is blood diamond, follow by lord of war... (I have a few friends that have been there through the adf and that's their disruption of it, also I dated a south African, the stories are stuff of nightmares...) if you choose to visit, hire body gards, that can put up a fight against the US marine corps and you maybe safe (usmc reference is used as a quality military unit and they are) if your female take a battalion of marines

just food for thought, oh I also agree with inor 100%


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> I do not know squat about Africa, but I have been traveling North America about 40-45 weeks per year for the last 15 years. I can identify at least 6 different "cultures" in the United States. Some of them will be just fine when SHTF, some will not.
> 
> For example, this week I am in New York City (technically I am Jersey City, NJ, but my hotel is right on the Hudson so it may as well be NYC) and the folks that live here would be absolutely lost without a food distribution system and the electrical grid. Hell, most of them live in apartments 30 stories above ground. With no power it would be an all day job just climbing the stairs to and from their apartments.
> 
> ...


 Yea,, I guess your right,, Sort of makes ******* Land look pretty good.
But I must admit that I feel sorry for some of the sheep. I guess that's why it is important to help as many 
people Wake Up as you can. Every new pepper is a person that will not need some of your food.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> America as a third word country? I don't think so.
> Maybe in some places but not where I come from.
> As a whole Americans are very Hard working, creative and Tough as nails. And we have technology that we
> didn't have 150 years ago. Think about in the 1800s we had water mills and steam engines powering
> ...


A country boy can survive. I don't know what this has to do with the country turning into a third world country though. A lot of people are surviving just fine in third world countries too.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> OK I'll give you that one. Only --because I bleave you--
> But I'm not talking about how much money the people make but rather how much they have to eat and what
> they have to survive. Tell me how many of hungry African communities have a garden And work together to preserve
> what they need to live comfortable?
> ...


We are starving if you look at it with consideration to all the additives, chemicals, and byproducts added to food to give it taste and flavor. Hell,
a lot of food is offering less and less nutritional value. We are starving... we are just fattened by all the chemical waste/sugars/corn additives
be processed into fat.

Why do you think we have such pandemic of increasingly aggressive cancers, disease, mental illness etc at younger and younger ages now.
The food most people can afford to eat is hardly food anymore.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> OK I'll give you that one. Only --because I bleave you--
> But I'm not talking about how much money the people make but rather how much they have to eat and what
> they have to survive. Tell me how many of hungry African communities have a garden And work together to preserve
> what they need to live comfortable?
> ...


I probably don't understand the argument here. Currently fewer than twelve companies service the seed market. Major corporations like Monsanto are making sure that only patented seeds are allowed to be used. We've already mentioned the fact that the prepper in many cases cannot have a garden AND farm animals at the same time. The food supply is close to being controlled and only government approved collectives allowed.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

If I get the chance, I would buy up around 10 acres of land. 3 for living with a small growing garden and plenty of exercise space and space for additional housing should it be required (and can be built cheaply). 4 acres for livestock - chickens, sheep, pigs, goats, ducks, geese. 4 for a small plantation (1 acre for fruit trees, 1 acre for hedge row fruits, 1 acre for vine fruit, veg and seeds, and 1 acre for ground fruit and veg.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> A country boy can survive.


I can skin a buck and run a trot line,
A country boy can survive,
Got a shotgun and a rifle and a 4 wheel drive,
And a country boy will survive.

From that emminent philosopher Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

In my opinion, Population growth is the largest threat we face.
Where is the population growth happening? In rural areas like the OP mentioned? Nope.
It's happening in the cities and suburbs - where very few people have any serious skills, where most people have a couple days worth of food, and where people depend on corporations or governments to provide for their daily livelihood. When disaster happens, these are the people who throw their hands in the air and scream HELP!!!
I'm not looking down on these people - I am one of them. This is where prepping comes in - where I'm working (too slowly) on getting my rural getaway setup and developing skills and a good pantry of food.

Could people in the city and suburbs not be mindless sheep and be ready for trouble like rural areas? Yup - if a good percentage of us were preppers and were moving in the right direction.
But.......that's not happening. Our cities are growing. Our suburbs are growing. They're voting more and more for politicians that promise to give them things or to take care of this or that for them; Politicians who tell them - go ahead and keep popping out babies you can't afford to house, feed, cover medically, educate - we'll take care of you and them.

Yup. We're on our way to a third world. Doesn't mean there will not be pockets of industrious, hard working people who can take care of themselves and their neighbors - just that they'll be way out numbered and the laws passed by politicians that the rest of the people vote in will not be helping them at all.

Good luck to all of use being among people in the first group.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> America as a third word country? I don't think so.
> Maybe in some places but not where I come from.
> As a whole Americans are very Hard working, creative and Tough as nails. And we have technology that we
> didn't have 150 years ago. Think about in the 1800s we had water mills and steam engines powering
> ...


Loving this mentality, because there's some strong truths to it. Major metropolitan areas will definitely be the ones who suffer the blows, especially when the less-than-admirables and gangs decide to hit the streets, but rural homes and communities are likely to become the next footholds of a remodernized society. I've noticed it in our prepping (the Mrs. and myself), along with her parents and a few neighboring properties that what we have is the start of a true community. Once we return from Germany and I'm officially done with the Army, our house will be built on our own property "Next door" to her parents, and we have every intention of rolling the cost of a good solar panel system into the cost of the build for the extra 20k to be able to produce enough power to keep our normal electrical consumption filled, or to keep the lights on for her parents/grandma. Her father and I have plans for building a smokehouse/meat locker once we get back that we'll tie into the solar system so it'll never lose power and allow us to store far more fresh meat than we normally could.

Honestly though, between family, good friends and several members of her father's MC (no, not 1%'ers) we'd be looking at the establishment of a small community very quickly. That'd mean a higher necessity for larger food stores as well as some basic, organized structure in regards to maintaining facilities, hunting, security, etc. Whole point being, backwoods folks tend to take care of their own and aren't opposed to helping out when they can. So if SHTF, particularly in a WROL/Generation Lost situation, I think the backbone of recreating/rebuilding modern society will be with the folks who are used to breaking their backs to put a little food on the table and those who know how to substitute technical knowledge for adaptability.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't travel as much as I used to but I am continually amazed at what I see as 3rd World-Type neighborhoods growing within our major metropolitan areas. This winter we have witnessed many disruptions of supply of food and power in metro areas. Like most of you, I strongly believe that being rural is advantageous. 

Something that befuddles me is a trend amongst some young suburban college graduates that have not found "career type jobs" yet have moved to the major metro areas, piled themselves in cramped apartments with other young people, either working part time at bars or restaurants or being financed by their parents, many with liberal progressive mindsets. What a nightmare for them (and us) if SHTF. The older I get, the more I see these urban liberal young people as one of the biggest potential problems.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Resister said:


> I probably don't understand the argument here. Currently fewer than twelve companies service the seed market. Major corporations like Monsanto are making sure that only patented seeds are allowed to be used. We've already mentioned the fact that the prepper in many cases cannot have a garden AND farm animals at the same time. The food supply is close to being controlled and only government approved collectives allowed.


I don't know where you live, but it must not be the rural Deep South. Vegetable plots and livestock go together down here like grits and eggs.
And as far as seeds, those you buy at places like Ace Hardware are genetically modified, but there are other sources that still sell heirloom seeds. That's all my wife buys, and she has plenty in backstock, too.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Mic said:


> In my opinion, Population growth is the largest threat we face.
> Where is the population growth happening? In rural areas like the OP mentioned? Nope.
> It's happening in the cities and suburbs - where very few people have any serious skills, where most people have a couple days worth of food, and where people depend on corporations or governments to provide for their daily livelihood. When disaster happens, these are the people who throw their hands in the air and scream HELP!!!
> I'm not looking down on these people - I am one of them. This is where prepping comes in - where I'm working (too slowly) on getting my rural getaway setup and developing skills and a good pantry of food.
> ...


That is a very astute observation. The population centers of the country are ruining it, and people are oblivious to the problem. I am noticing it in the state I live in. As the major population center grows, so does the progressive mindset. The conservative politicians are excited about growth of the state and they don't even see that that growth is creating the destruction of the state.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I don't travel as much as I used to but I am continually amazed at what I see as 3rd World-Type neighborhoods growing within our major metropolitan areas. This winter we have witnessed many disruptions of supply of food and power in metro areas. Like most of you, I strongly believe that being rural is advantageous.


Slippy, we live in a rural area, on a dirt road even, but I still commute 5 days a week into a large city. Which almost every year is rated as the Murder Capital of Florida.
A warehouse area on the outer band of the ghetto. The area where street walking prostitutes ply their trade in front of our business, dead bodies are dumped, homeless live in the overgrown wooded areas, mentally ill wander the streets; hell, cops don't even come down here after dark.
2 blocks away there is an area that might just as well be third world. I've never been to Beriut, but I just have to look down the street to see what it looks like.
Most people will never see this part of the city. It's ugly. And if the illegal drug supply chain, or the welfare money chain, ever broke down it would be a REALLY ugly place.
Those on this board who live relatively sheltered lives, i.e. have never been into the inner city, can not comprehend what goes on here. 
There are many decent people who live here, but are trapped by lack of education and poverty, and have to live amongst wild animals disguised as humans who have no moral or ethical code.

But at night I go home to a place that's so quiet that besides the occasional car going down our road the normal sounds at night are our neighbors cows or the lonesome horn of the freight train at the road crossing 2 miles away.
I exist in two different Americas.
And just 8 more months until retirement to the farm. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RPD,

I know what you mean, we witnessed urban decay in areas of metro Atlanta and had to leave. Our plan worked. I just have a lot more time until I retire than you do so I still have to travel to some of these places for work. I am so relieved when I get home to my land, stop and unlock my gate, drive down my dirt road to my home and the only lights I see at night are the stars or planes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> RPD,
> 
> I know what you mean, we witnessed urban decay in areas of metro Atlanta and had to leave. Our plan worked. I just have a lot more time until I retire than you do so I still have to travel to some of these places for work. I am so relieved when I get home to my land, stop and unlock my gate, drive down my dirt road to my home and the only lights I see at night are the stars or planes.


Ahh, the stars. Not blotted out by city light glow.
About 10:00 each night I go out with the wife while she puts the horses up for the night. I prop my shotgun up against the fence and just look up. How beautiful. I can always tell when winter is coming on, or gowing away, by looking for the constelation my wife calls The Seven Sisters.
Two things I want to do in retirement - learn the names of the constelations and where they are in the sky, and move from being a casual birdwatcher to one who knows what I'm looking at.
Oh, and set up the old deer feeder that was given to me 5 years ago and has been in the barn ever since.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pretty cool to see wildlife on a regular basis!

View attachment 4510


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Pretty cool to see wildlife on a regular basis!
> 
> View attachment 4510


Except when one of the red foxes who live in the woods out back snatches one of my hens.
They've been out there for maybe 10 years, used to be neat to watch, they never caused trouble, until last week. Now Momma wants me to kill them all.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

It's kinda funny when I think of rural versus suburban. (Thankfully I never lived in the middle of a big city.)
When we moved to our little acreage 30 years ago, we were about as rural as it gets. Now we have all of the big box stores fairly close by. 
I guess it's time to move to the family plot up in the mountains and sell our little place.
.
As to the US becoming a 3rd world country, we are virtually there, at least financially. When the dollar loses its status as the world reserve currency, it's going to go downhill fast.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

We're not a third world country. We just have a third world wannabee dictator with a bunch of syncophants sucking up to him. Should have sent him on that one way flight to Kiev along with mr ketsup and old crazy unkle joe


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> America as a third word country? I don't think so.
> Maybe in some places but not where I come from.
> As a whole Americans are very Hard working, creative and Tough as nails. And we have technology that we
> didn't have 150 years ago. Think about in the 1800s we had water mills and steam engines powering
> ...


So under informed, lack of reality check

I don't care where you are, when it hits the fan you will suffer.


----------

